# Muriate vs sulfate of potash



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Can these both be used in liquid fertilizers on lawns or should we stick with SOP?


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes they can but if you're doing a foliar application I would look into potassium nitrate or acetate


----------

